# Opinions on Hobie i9s and i12s?



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

The main thing that's put me off buying a yak in the last few years is what a pain in the ass it it to store and transport them.

Inflatables are easy to get around, but every one I've seen has been unstable and cheaply constructed. I wouldn't trust them on anything other than a pond.

But Hobie has gotten my attention with the i9s and the i12s. I saw one that other day that was really stable in the water and looked like a decent yak for fishing.

Have any of you tried either of these out?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

go down to bacyard boats in annapolis and check them out in person, i got my revolution there real nice people. also annapolis canoe and kayak is next door so you can check out paddle yaks too. come to the darkside!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

They're good boats. Aside from the obvious difference of it being an inflatable (with the obvious limitations), they're equal in quality to their other boats. That said, you might really want to consider one of their hard shell boats; it's much more versatile (not to mention faster) craft than an inflatable. Besides, you don't live far from me; you can store it in my yard


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

AtlantaKing said:


> Besides, you don't live far from me; you can store it in my yard


Oh I bet! 

surfnsam, I may go take a look and see how they handle. I'm particularly interested in seeing how the 9' and the 12' differ.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

sand flea said:


> Oh I bet!
> 
> surfnsam, I may go take a look and see how they handle. I'm particularly interested in seeing how the 9' and the 12' differ.


Hey now, it's not like I'd go use it or anything...I've got my own Hobie!


----------

